# From Ashes We Will Rise



## calebfaith (Mar 16, 2017)

Here's a trailer style track I wrote in the last 2 days. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!



Thankyou!


----------



## tokatila (Mar 16, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Here's a trailer style track I wrote in the last 2 days. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!




Caleb, I'm sure you know that the duration it took to to write is not important, the result is. I know, we shield ourselves by saying this only took me like 2 minutes to do, so in case that we get negative feedback we can always say we could have done better if we had spent more time. 

That being said; 
The beginning is a nice moody starter, but would love to have some memorable melody there too with the voice. I like the pattern starting at 0:35, it's sounds a little bit like Joseph Trapanese. Actually somehow I'm getting the Oblivion vibe here. 

I like the transition with the drums at 1:10. But somehow it sounds a still little timid after the break, maybe I'm missing some brightness there? I like it when the celli really dig it in. And at 1:30 have you tried to but some chocolate Cimbassi love?

At 1:46 something is missing, again I think it's the high end? I'm not sure if there's a possibility to put violins up to an octave or put some loving Maag EQ4 or Clariphonic to it?

Well, I have no expertise at trailer tracks so take it what is worth, which is probably nothing.


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it!



tokatila said:


> Caleb, I'm sure you know that the duration it took to to write is not important, the result is. I know, we shield ourselves by saying this only took me like 2 minutes to do, so in case that we get negative feedback we can always say we could have done better if we had spent more time.



Haha yeah 




tokatila said:


> I like the transition with the drums at 1:10. But somehow it sounds a still little timid after the break, maybe I'm missing some brightness there? I like it when the celli really dig it in. And at 1:30 have you tried to but some chocolate Cimbassi love?
> 
> At 1:46 something is missing, again I think it's the high end? I'm not sure if there's a possibility to put violins up to an octave or put some loving Maag EQ4 or Clariphonic to it?



Yeah I sort of felt that too but wasn't sure about after hearing it so many times. Another set of ears is invaluable! I'll try out your suggestions


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 17, 2017)

Good job Caleb, especially with the drums. Violins could be a bit louder. Keep it up.


----------



## Vakhtang (Mar 17, 2017)

Good production, but the 3rd act is weak.

You build up to a big thing at 1:04, but then it falls down again in intensity. Whole 3rd part sounds like a 2nd tbh.

This is the kind of power you want after that 1:04 transition:


Spoiler








You get close to that energy at 1:46 in your track, so more of that from 1:10


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 17, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> Good job Caleb, especially with the drums. Violins could be a bit louder. Keep it up.



Thanks I'll try it out 



Vakhtang said:


> Good production, but the 3rd act is weak.
> 
> You build up to a big thing at 1:04, but then it falls down again in intensity. Whole 3rd part sounds like a 2nd tbh.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback! I'll have to rework that part then. I'll post it back here when I've reworked the 3rd act. Thank you!


----------



## novaburst (Mar 18, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Here's a trailer style track I wrote in the last 2 days. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!




Nice piece love it, very nice atmosphere with the bass drum at the opening, heard some simula but it never gets old


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 20, 2017)

novaburst said:


> heard some simula but it never gets old



Thanks novaburst! What do you mean by simula?

Based on the feedback I got here, I tried to make the 3rd section a bit more epic and this is what I ended up with:


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 20, 2017)

According to wiki...

*Simula* is the name of two simulation programming languages, Simula I and Simula 67, developed in the 1960s at the Norwegian Computing Center in Oslo, by Ole-Johan Dahl and Kristen Nygaard. Syntactically, it is a fairly faithful superset of ALGOL 60

Either that or it`s this..

*Simula* is a village in Haanja Parish, Võru County, southeastern Estonia. As of 2011 Census, the settlement's population was 18.

Sorry @novaburst I was just feeling silly.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 21, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> What do you mean by simula?



I think in the same way there are many jackets or shoes or even caps, 

Some jackets are similar, let's say bomber jackets, there are different types of bomber jackets but they are similar, so some would have up to 7 or 10 bomber jackets in his or her wardrobe and we could say that is there favourite type of jacket.

The same goes with hats, baseball caps for instance my faverit baseball cap is the blue one but i may have 20 baseball caps that are similar to each other. 

So why are they similar to one another, well the answer is that is just the way they make baseball cap, if it was made any other way it would not be called a baseball cap.


----------



## SagZodiac (Mar 21, 2017)

Great!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 21, 2017)

I like it, the intro and buildup in particular. 

My personal opinion/advice would be more depression between the instruments. In the climax part in particular they all seem to be fighting for the same space.


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 22, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I think in the same way there are many jackets or shoes or even caps,
> 
> Some jackets are similar, let's say bomber jackets, there are different types of bomber jackets but they are similar, so some would have up to 7 or 10 bomber jackets in his or her wardrobe and we could say that is there favourite type of jacket.
> 
> ...



Too true  haha



Puzzlefactory said:


> I like it, the intro and buildup in particular.
> 
> My personal opinion/advice would be more depression between the instruments. In the climax part in particular they all seem to be fighting for the same space.



Yeah I worked on a better mix and tried to give each instrument a separate space to 'live' in. I'm not too sure if I've gone too far and removed too much warmth! Here is Mk3 (I've left the other versions for reference)...


----------



## Guffy (Mar 22, 2017)

Sounds good!
I think i prefer the second version. May i ask what you use for the drums, hits etc? 
Cheers


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 22, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Sounds good!
> I think i prefer the second version. May i ask what you use for the drums, hits etc?
> Cheers



Yeah, I think Mk3 is a bit too over EQ'd. 

I use a mix of HZ01, EW Hollywood Percussion, 8DIO's Majestica and some things from Audio Imperia.

Sorry to keep bothering everyone, after this I'm going to let the piece sit for a day or two and then go back over it. Here is Mk4:


----------



## gregh (Mar 22, 2017)

I am coming in to this later so I bounced between Mk1 and Mk4 and Mk4 is better sounding to me. (same re 2 and 3 ) More defined, clearer sense of space, great sense of urgency - but is 4 louder?


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 23, 2017)

gregh said:


> I am coming in to this later so I bounced between Mk1 and Mk4 and Mk4 is better sounding to me. (same re 2 and 3 ) More defined, clearer sense of space, great sense of urgency - but is 4 louder?



I'm not sure if 4 is louder but it probably is because I spent longer mastering it  

Thanks so much for everyones feedback!


----------



## ghobii (Mar 23, 2017)

The strings aren't cutting through enough in your last mix, they need more high-end presence, and maybe just more volume relative to everything else. In this sense, I think your first two mixes were better.


----------

